# Ihs membership forms in your local shop



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

SAT AND STUFFED 100 ENVELOPES WITH A COVER LETTER FROM ME N PAUL AND AND APPLICATION FORM FOR THE IHS. THE LETTER IS ASKING SHOP OWNERS TO PHOTOCOPY AND PUT ON DISPLAY IN THE SHOP AND ACTIVELY ENCOURAGE FULL MEMBERSHIP. THESE ARE GOING TO BE CIRCULATED THROUGH OUR LIVEFOODS SUPPLIERS AND HOPEFULLY ONE OTHER. NOW I KNOW DISTRIBUTION IS GOING TO BE MAINLY THE MIDLANDS AND THE NORTH. PLEASE ENCOURAGE YOUR LOCAL SHOP OWNER TO HAVE THEM ON DISPLAY IF THEY ARE NOT ALREADY. PLEASE CHECK AT YOUR LOCAL STORE WHOM YOU MAY HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP WITH AND ASK THEM TO DISPLAY THEM. GRASS ROOTS PROMOTION IS WHAT IS NEEDED TO DRIVE THE HOBBY FORWARD. THE SHOPS NEED TO GET ON IT. JUST DOING OUR BIT.

IM WORKING ON A WAY OF HITTING DOWN SOUTH, ILL PROBABLY DO ANOTHER 100 AND SEND THEM TO THE WHOLESALERS.

CHAZ & PAUL :no1:

MAY HAVE POSTED THIS IN WRONG SECTION EARLIER. ANYHOO GET TO YOUR LOCAL SHOP N ASK EM.

CHEERS


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Can I print the form from the IHS website? For what it's worth I'll give out a form and "sell" the IHS to everyone that buys something from me.


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

email me at [email protected] and ill forward them on to you. regards chaz


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

and that goes for anyone wanting to help distribute them into shops. esspecially daan sarf.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

done  cheers chaz


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

wicked already sent about 10 emails in the last 15-20 mins with them attached and at least 4-5 of them will be making duplicates and hitting multiple stores and places of interest. Cool beans.

chaz


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We'd happily display IHS membership forms if the IHS are up for it. We are full members, and have been for a long time! It's important to give organisations such as the IHS the support and funds they need to promote and protect our hobby.


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

we would be happy to display the logo and encourage membership :2thumb:

send me a mail to [email protected] and we can see what we can do :2thumb:


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

I shall foward the forms, ill probably drop yours in bruce


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

charlesthompson said:


> I shall foward the forms, ill probably drop yours in bruce


There is a large aquatic wholesaler just 5 or 6 miles from your shop Chaz. Why not see if they can help? 

Drop me a PM if you don't know them etc. I can help.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

charlesthompson said:


> I shall foward the forms, ill probably drop yours in bruce


You can do, Richard is going to be dropping some in over the weekend


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

Ill let him do it then


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

charlesthompson said:


> Ill let him do it then


Quick question mate, do you ever get pure Hog Island Boas in or Hypo Hogs?


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

we had adult hypo hogs in about 2 months ago. They have subseqenstly bred and the new owner think she is gravid, if indeed this is the case they will be available through us.


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

in principle there should also be super hypo hogs.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

charlesthompson said:


> we had adult hypo hogs in about 2 months ago. They have subseqenstly bred and the new owner think she is gravid, if indeed this is the case they will be available through us.


That's great, cheers mate.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

CPT BJ said:


> You can do, Richard is going to be dropping some in over the weekend


They should be with you this afternoon Bruce.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Big_Rich said:


> They should be with you this afternoon Bruce.


 Thats great Richard. Appreciated!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Just got our forms through. Thanks Richard, appreciate that. Will try and plug them as much as possible.


----------

